# how to go about pharmacist registration



## asma begum mirza (Aug 21, 2010)

hi,
thanks for all the useful information on this forum. i check this forum for everything concerning life here and find it extremely helpful.

1)is there a pharmacist in this forum, pls help, i am a pharmacist and wish to register myself as a pharmacist here. what is the name of the regulating body, how long does it take, the charges etc. would appriciaite any information concerning this. 
2)does the gov here incourage non citizens setting up businesses here, where can one register a company
thanks a million once again for the good/correct information provided in this forum.
asma


----------

